# Artist Alley vs Dealer's Den@ Anthrocon



## MoonKit (Jan 22, 2018)

I wanted to go to my first convention as a seller and decided on anthrocon since I live nearby. I wanted to sell some of my prints there. I wasn't sure which area I should be selling in. What are the major differences between artist alley and the dealer's den? If I plan to have some art prints and charms then where would I best locate myself?


----------



## Astus (Jan 22, 2018)

I have never been a seller at AC, but primarily it seems those who are selling mostly prints/the big names in art are in the dealers den while the less big names and those who are selling less/not selling prints are mostly in the artists alley. 

It's usually more crowded in the dealers area and less in the artist alley, and it'll probably be pretty hard to get into the dealers area... I hope that helped a bit X-X


----------

